# Pray for my brother's leonberger's recovery!



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

I am so sorry. I will send good thoughts, prayers and wishes your way for a speedy recovery for your brother's dog.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Best wishes , for the dog to recover..........


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh no, that is just so sad. Will keep all of our fingers and paws crossed here. I am really sorry that they all have to go through this. Please let him know others are rooting for a complete recovery! Keep us posted.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I hope things get better for him. Good thoughts coming your way.


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh im so sorry.I do hope his dog recovers. Sending good thoughts as well


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

awwww I'm so sorry. I'll be praying for him to recover. are the vets doing anything for him?

your in our thoughts

Debbie & mason


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear of this. We will keep your brother's pup in our thoughts and prayers. Please keep us posted.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Prayers are coming your way!!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Big time prayers coming your way from California!!


----------



## flamingo_sandy (Feb 26, 2007)

Prayers coming from Chicago, too!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are going his way as well... I sure hope his dog will be o'kay. This whole poison food thing is just soo tragic!


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

our prayers here also. Keep us posted

maryjean


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I'm sending my prayers his way.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

*So Sorry*

I am deeply sorry to hear this about your Brother's dog. They will all most definitely be in my thoughts and prayers. Please keep us updated.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh my god. I'm so very sorry...

This food recall business is frightening and maddening. I feel so sad for anyone that has lost or might lose a beloved friend due this.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

i'm so sorry about your brothers dog. sending best wishes for a full and speedy recovery. Denise


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

I hope and pray your brother's dog makes it with no lasting effects. I know what you're going through. My mom's boxer died Jan. 3rd from sudden kidney failure. Molly was only 6 and had no previous medical problems, other than hypothyroidism. It was a complete shock. At the time, of course, none of this food problem was even being discussed. I have no doubt this is what killed Molly. The vet however will not confirm or deny this as a cause. I suspect he just doesn't want to get involved.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

:crossfing :crossfing , crossed paws, hugs, prayers and good thoughts being sent from my house... pls keep us posted.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I am happy to say that my brother's dog is doing,better.It seems that yr prayers and get well,soon, have worked.Thanks again!!.L


----------

